# Happy Birthday, Panini!



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Wishing you a wonderful year of health, happiness and success. You are in the Mensch Hall of Fame! :bounce:

Warm regards,
Mezzaluna








(I'm sure one of yours would put this cyber-cake to shame....)


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh it's that day again!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO A FABULOUS MAN!!! :roll: :bounce: :roll:

I wish you health, happiness, and consistent oven temps


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Have a great day!
Hollywood kisses!:lol:


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Lots of happies!


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

hey hey!

Just thought I'd check in...and look at what happened.


I get to wish you a happy birthday 


enjoy..

happy birthday!!!!!


dan


----------



## atomic80 (Oct 25, 2006)

happy birthday


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Buon Compleanno Paisano!:smiles:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Happy birthday Jeff, all good things this coming years.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Thank you all for the Birthday wishes. 
A nice warm feeling at the end of a very pleasant day.
Jeff


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey Pan Happy Birthday hope this finds you doing well!!!!!!!!!!!

Rgds Rook


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

How the **** did I miss this?!?!? Jeff baby! Forgive my tardiness, I was so wrapped up in my life I missed yours  :blush: Well I hope you had a great day and made yourself a nice cake! Cheers for a great year ahead! A toast to you! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Happy, happy birthday, oh great Pan!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Happy Birthday Panini!!!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I was hanging out with Chrose, which is why I missed your birthday.

Happy belated one, my friend!


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Jeff, a heartfelt and extra exuberant CHEERS to you! 

I as well have been dealing with crazy life and have only been on sporadically (shame on me  ) I hope it is not too late to wish you a Happy Birthday!!!!!! 

Mezz, great cake.

Cheers, Stevie


----------



## liv4fud (Jul 14, 2005)

You have been a good support for a lot of newbies and aspirants like me...

Have a great b'day (belated)


----------

